# New dog aggressive toward one person. Questions.



## frank4570 (Mar 4, 2011)

I am new to this forum. This is my first post. I'm sure there are already answers to my question, but I could't find them. My search skills are terrible, always have been.

I've had dogs off and on most my life. Some big, Akitas.

I've been watching all of he dog whisperer videos and I understand now I need better skills.

I have a new dog. Got him from the shelter, history unknown about 5 days ago. He is a mastiff mix. He was a stray when animal control picked him up. He is very underweight at 80#s, had lots of worms, doing better now.He is estimated to be around 2 years old. I've got him mostly house broken, and he just about knows sit. He now knows how to walk beside me on leash without pulling, he used to pull very badly. Just got him fixed and he is doing fine.
One of the reasons I picked this dog is because he gets along with all dogs and cats just fine.
When I went to the pound he growled at us through the fence. The lady said he would be fine once we were on the same side of the fence, and he was. As soon as we were inside the fence he greeted everybody with tail wagging and affection.
He loves attention, loves people.
His name is Sam.
Yesterday Leon came to the house for the first time since we got Sam. Leon knocked on the door and came on in like he always does. Leon loves dogs.
Sam approached Leon very slowly, tail down, head down,very very tense. Leon didn't move. Sam got right in front of Leon and didn't look at him. Leon moved a little bit and Sam growled at him. Sam was clearly very serious and ready to fight.
This has to be straightened out. 
I'm happy to do the work, we all are.But I am not sure of the best course of action at this point. And I don't know if Sam just hates Leon, or if this was about Leon coming into the house as a stranger. I was awfully surprised. Sam normally loves everybody.

Thanks.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

There could be a lot going on here or nothing. That said, nothing you stated sounded like an ideal situation for a new dog to greet someone. Straightening it out would begin there, by setting up more controlled greetings in neutral places, like a park, with lots of counter conditioning going on. The stuff you won't here much about from DW. 

I would actually suggest you contact a certified behaviorist and pick their brain. It's important you get this one right and not guess. http://iaabc.org/consultants


----------



## frank4570 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks for the link, Curbside Prophet, working on that now. I agree this needs to be fixed properly.


----------



## doglover88 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hello,

It comes to my attention that we will find it difficult to treat an aggressive dog. I could treat my dog well when he acts fiercely towards other persons after reading this useful post: http://www.brighthub.com/pets/dogs/articles/73927.aspx

After giving my pet with chamomile, he stopped being fierce and aggressive. Read those link to get some information


----------

